# Shred. Party. Barf.



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Fun little season ending edit from some of the guys at Squaw Valley..

Shred Party Barf


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely has a good mood. Good 'ol Squallywood. It is a great scene.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Good 'ol Squallywood. It is a great scene.


Definitely, especially in the spring time! Shred, then margaritas by the pool/hot tub up at High Camp. Glad you enjoyed it :thumbsup:


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

The beers duct taped to the hands on the loft is incredible. Guess you have to have someone else strap your bindings on? :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool edit. That's what most of the riding crew I know over here is like too. Were you one of the riders? All seemed decent riders which was a nice change from some of the videos


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Epic said:


> The beers duct taped to the hands on the loft is incredible. Guess you have to have someone else strap your bindings on? :laugh:



We call it Edward 40 hands..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Argo said:


> We call it Edward 40 hands..... :thumbsup:


I think I've gotten lazy with age cause I just use a flask. If my crew feels like getting really shitty someone will fill a camelback with rum :yahoo: Those days get interesting.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

good shit sir :thumbsup:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

yep good shit.What the fuck were the little ski things not the fruit boots.:huh:


----------

